# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  HKL:n yhtiöittäminen

## Kolli

Tämän päivän metrolehti kertoo kuulemma, että Pajunen esittää HKL:n yhtiöittämistä. Tämä varmaan johtaa myyntiinkin. Eli pian saamme viettää HKL:n hautajaisia. Yksityiset ratikkafirmat voivat siis tulla verkolle. Onkohan kalusto yhtä hirveää kuin yksityisillä bussifirmoillakin?

----------


## kaakkuri

En kyllä löytänyt Pajusen ehdotusta asiasta mutta sitä vastoin asia on ehdotuksena listattu sivulla 8 isännättä, lieneekö sitten alkujaan Pajusen esitys. Jos on, niin hyvä niin, onpahan esityksellä isäntä. Jutussa sanotaan ehdotetun "metro- ja raitioliikenteen yhtiöittämistä" ja se kai on eri asia kuin HKL:n yhtiöittäminen. Aikaisemmin tässäkin ketjussa on jo todettu että HKL:ää on tilaajaorganisaationa ja tuottajaorganisaationa. Mahdollinen yhtiöittäminen edellä lainatussa muodossa tarkoittaisi ja koskisi siten tuottajapuolen orgaaneja eikä tilaajapuolta ilmeisesti lainkaan.

Yhtiöittäminen ei tarkoita myymistä. Ne ovat kaksi eri asiaa.  Kunnat ja valtio omistavat useita yhtiöitä joko kokonaan tai osin ilman mitään myymistarkoitusta. Yhtiömuodossa toimimisella on muitakin syitä kuin päästä käymään omistuksella kauppaa.

Jos kävisi niin kuin ennustat että "Yksityiset ratikkafirmat voivat siis tulla verkolle" niin kalustoa hankitaan varmaankin samalla tavalla kuin bussipuolellakin eli tarkoitukseen soveltuvaa ja paikalliset vaatimukset täyttävää.
Bussipuolella en ole tullut näkemään erityistä eroa. Käsittääkseni molemmat osallistuvat kilpailuun kilpailuehdot täyttävällä kalustolla.

Tilaaja siellä bussipuolellakin kuitenkin päättää kovin yksityiskohtaisesti jo nyt sen että millä siellä saa ihmisiä kuljettaa ja millä ei. Pelkkä tieliikennelain mukainen kunto ei riitä vaan vaaditaan eri asioita kalustolta perusvaatimusten lisäksi.
Asia varmaankin järjestettäisiin ennustamassasi tilanteessa kiskoliikennepuolella vastaavalla tavalla.

----------


## Kolli

Mitä HKL:stä jää jäljelle, jos johtoporras menee HSL:ään (eli suunnittelu yms) ja tuotanto jää HKL:ään, joka yhtiöitetään.
Mielestäni HKL miinus johto = HKL-tuotanto ja HKL-tuontanto miinus HKL-tuotanto = nolla.
HKL:ää ei tarvitse eikä pidä yhtiöittää, riittää kun on HSL, joka hoitaa suunnittelun ja tariffit. HelB on varoittava esimerkki mitä käy. Enpä usko, että HKL nuijimalla Helsingin taloushuolet helpottavat.

----------


## late-

> Yhtiöittäminen ei tarkoita myymistä. Ne ovat kaksi eri asiaa.  Kunnat ja valtio omistavat useita yhtiöitä joko kokonaan tai osin ilman mitään myymistarkoitusta. Yhtiömuodossa toimimisella on muitakin syitä kuin päästä käymään omistuksella kauppaa.


En tunne asian taustoja, mutta yhtiöittäminen saattaa tässä liittyä yksinkertaisesti siihen, että erityisesti yksityisten yritysten kanssa samoilla toimialoilla toimivat liikelaitokset ovat verokohtelunsa takia EU:n erityisessä syynissä ja saattavat pian olla kiellettyjä. Helsingin kaupunki ei missään tapauksessa halunne yhtiöittää Helsingin energiaa ja satamaa, joten kaikki vähempiarvoiset liikelaitokset kannattanee yhtiöittää huomioarvon pienentämiseksi.

En henkilökohtaisesti usko, että Helsingissä olisi suurta halua kilpailuttaa metro- ja ratikkaliikennettä. Metron tuleva ylikunnallinen luonne saattaa tosin johtaa kilpailuttamispaineisiin Espoon suunnalta.

----------


## Kolli

EU-lainsäädäntö on aika yksinkertainen tässä asiassa. Kun kyseessä on kaupungin oma palvelutuotanto, jonka se tilaa omalta liikelaitokseltaan, ei kilpailutusta tarvita.
Kun kyseessä on yhtiö, vaikka kaupungin omakin, täytyy kilpailuttaa.
Juuri siksi kokoomus halusin HelB:n, jotta kaupungin busseista päästäisiin ensin yhtiöittämisen ja myöhemmin myymisen kautta eroon. Kauppakamariporukalle ei käy, että yhteiskunta omistaa jotain. Pariisille, Wienille ja Münchenille se käy, kuten myös yhtenäinen väritys.

HKL:n yhtiöittämiseen ei ole mitään järkiperusteita, vain ideologisia.

----------


## kuukanko

> EU-lainsäädäntö on aika yksinkertainen tässä asiassa. Kun kyseessä on kaupungin oma palvelutuotanto, jonka se tilaa omalta liikelaitokseltaan, ei kilpailutusta tarvita.
> Kun kyseessä on yhtiö, vaikka kaupungin omakin, täytyy kilpailuttaa.


Kertonet varmaan ne lakipykälät, jotka näin määräävät?

Laki julkisista hankinnoista ainakin toteaa päinvastaista:



> 10 §
> Hankinnat hankintayksikön sidosyksiköltä
> 
> Tätä lakia ei sovelleta hankintoihin, jotka hankintayksikkö tekee siitä muodollisesti erilliseltä ja päätöksenteon kannalta itsenäiseltä yksiköltä, jos hankintayksikkö yksin tai yhdessä muiden hankintayksiköiden kanssa valvoo yksikköä samalla tavoin kuin se valvoo omia toimipaikkojaan ja jos yksikkö harjoittaa pääosaa toiminnastaan niiden hankintayksiköiden kanssa, joiden määräysvallassa se on.


Todettakoon, että mm. Turun joukkoliikennetoimisto ostaa bussiliikennettä kilpailuttamatta Turun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:ltä.

----------


## ultrix

Minun teesini on, että jos jokin liikelaitos toimii jossain laillisessa tai luonnollisessa monopoliasemassa, siis jos sen toimintaa ei voi kilpailuttaa, sitä ei kannata yhtiöittää. Ja ne yhtiöt, jotka toimivat monopolissa tai muuten turvatussa erityisasemassa, tulisi liikelaitostaa. Esimerkiksi valtionyhtiöistä Alkon ja Yleisradion toiminta olisi selkeämpää liikelaitosmuodossa, jälkimmäinen jonain "itsenäinenä julkisoikeudellisena liikelaitoksena, joka toimii eduskunnan valvonnassa" hieman Kelan juridista roolia mukaillen.

Osakeyhtiön etu kun on nimenomaan siinä, että se on julkisoikeudellista liikelaitosta joustavampi kilpailutilanteissa, mutta sen haitta liikelaitokseen nähden on se, että sitä on vaikeampi käyttää politiikan välineenä. Toki se on mahdollista, mutta tällöin syntyy kalabaliikkia à la VR-Yhtymä ja Kuitus-Henri. Osakeyhtiöön ei voi myöskään palkata sivareita, eikä sen palveluksessa oleva voi määrätä joukkoliikenteen tarkastusmaksua, koska osakeyhtiössä ei voi olla virkasuhteessa, jota julkisoikeudellisten maksujen määrääminen edellyttää.

HKL-Metroliikenne on ainakin sellaista toimintaa, jota ei kannata yhtiöittää, koska sitä ei myöskään käytännössä voi kilpailuttaa. Varikkoja on vain yksi ja haaroja kaksi. Tällöin verkolla voi olla kerrallaan vain yksi operaattori, joka on etulyöntiasemassa aina kun liikennettä kilpailutetaan. Jos verkko integroidaan "YTV/RHK/VR-Metroliikenteen" verkon kanssa, voidaan liikennettä jo paremmin kilpailuttaa. Järkevämpää siis olisi siirtää operointi seudulliseen liikelaitokseen, mikä toimisi helpoiten perustamalla HSL:n kuntayhtymäorganisaation alaisuuteen HSL-Metroliikenne Liikelaitos. Tai sitten erillinen liikelaitoskuntayhtymä, jonka omistaa tasan ne kunnat, joiden alueella oranssi mato kulkee.

Raitioliikenteen osalta kilpailutus onkin Helsingissä helpompi toteuttaa, ja monen raitioliikenneoperaattorin toiminnasta on Helsingin raitioverkolla jo perinteitä. Varikkotoiminta pitää ensin eriyttää HKL:stä, jolloin raitiovaunuhallit voidaan vaikka läänittää eri operaattoreille, tai miksipä ei eri operaattorit mahtuisi samaankin halliin. HKL-Raitioliikenne voidaan siis hyvinkin yhtiöittää, kunhan samalla luodaan puitteet monen operaattorin liikennöinnille.

Käytännössä kai varikkotoiminnat voidaan kaikessa HSL:n toimialueen raideliikenteessä eriyttää liikenneoperaattorista omaksi liikelaitoksekseen (HSL-Raideliikennevarikkoliikelaitos), jolloin luodaan jonkinlaiset puitteet mahdolliselle kilpailuttamiselle kaikkeen raideliikenteeseen. Metroliikenteessä vain kilpailutuksen hyödyt jäävät väkisinkin rajallisiksi, kun todellista kilpailua ei voi syntyä ennen kuin verkko on tarpeeksi laaja.

----------


## Kolli

Tein oman päätelmäni tämän lautakuntatekstin perusteella
http://www.portofhelsinki.fi/content...21.10.2008.pdf

Viittaan esityslistan kohtaan 6, jossa mainitaan Helsingin kaupungin hankintasäännön 17§.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Tein oman päätelmäni tämän lautakuntatekstin perusteella
> http://www.portofhelsinki.fi/content...21.10.2008.pdf
> 
> Viittaan esityslistan kohtaan 6, jossa mainitaan Helsingin kaupungin hankintasäännön 17§.


En löytänyt esityslistan kohdan 6 aitaurakka-asiassa mitään hankintasääntöön viittavaa. Arvelen kuitenkin että viittaat sivulla 6 olevaan kolmannen kappaleen virkkeeseen jossa viitataan katukunnossapidon hankinnan yhteydessä  kaupungin omaan hankintasääntöön ja sen 17§:ään.

Siinä sanotaan esityslistatekstin mukaan että "tarjouskilpailua ei tarvitse järjestää silloin, kun hankinta tilataan kaupungin omana työnä toiselta virastolta tai laitokselta". 

Edelleen ketjun aikaisemmassa viestissä nimimerkki Kuukanko on 7.2.2009 selventänyt asiaa mm. lainaamalla hankintalain 10§:ää että vaikka se oma toimija olisi yhtiömuotoinenkin, ei kilpailulakia siihen sovelleta kunhan lain määräämät edellytykset täyttyvät.
Siten vaikka HKL:n kiskoilla liikkuvaa joukkoliikennettä tuottavat orgaanit olisivatkin yhtiömuotoisia, ei niiden tuotannon hankkimista ole välttämätöntä hankkia kilpailumenettelyn kautta, jos lain vaatimat edellytykset täyttyvät.
Eli lyhyesti selkokielellä, jos yhtiö on omassa valvonnassa kuten kai Ratikka Oy ja Metro Oy olisivat, niiltä voi tilata junia ajelemaan ilman että muilta kysytään mitään.

Minulle on myös vieras tieto tuo mainitsemasi "EU-lainsäädäntö...Kun kyseessä on yhtiö, vaikka kaupungin omakin, täytyy kilpailuttaa."

Voisitko kertoa mistä se löytyy?

----------


## Kolli

Juu, siihen kunnossapitoon viittasin, oma oli virheeni, aitaurakkaa en tarkoittanut.
En ole lakimies koulutukseltani, joten en osaa kertoa. Näin olen vaan eri yhteyksistä ymmärtänyt, että kaupungin oma liikelaitos on eri asemassa kuin yhtiö, muistan vain lukeneeni asian jostakin. Ehkäpä joku voi tuoda valoa asiaan.

Tavoitteeni ei ollut valehdella tai vääristellä, vaan olen ollut hyvässä uskossa tämän asian suhteen. Ehkäpä sinä tiedät asiasta enemmän?

Sellainen kysymys kyllä hiipii mieleen, että jos yhtiöittäminen ei muuta mitään, miksi se pitäisi sitten tehdä?

----------


## kaakkuri

Sellainen vastaus ainakin hiipii mieleen joka liittyy päätöksentekoon yhteisössä.

Kun on kysymys kunnan laitoksesta tai toimielimestä, sovelletaan päätöksenteossa mm. kuntalakia ja hallintolakia kun taas osakeyhtiössä sovelletaan osakeyhtiölakia.
Näissä laeissa on erilaiset esteellisyyssäädökset (kuntalaki 52§, hallintolaki 27-30§, OYL 6:4§).
Virkamiesten ollessa kunta- ja hallintolakien perusteella kunnallisissa laitoksissa useammin esteellisiä osallistumaan päätöksentekoon kuin (kunnan omistamassa) osakeyhtiössä, on haluttu viedä toimintoja osakeyhtiöihin.
Ainakin tämän perustelun olen kuullut esitetyn eikä noin pikaisesti hallintolakia vilkaisten näyttäisi olevan edes ihan vailla perää.

Tämä tilanteessa missä on esimerkiksi rakennusvirasto ja sillä talonrakennusyksikkö sekä sillanrakennusyksikkö. Väitteen mukaan virkamiehiä tarvittaisiin kolme eri sarjaa, yksi kuhunkin puljuun kun taas Oy Kunnanraksa ja sen tytäryhtiöt Oy Talo ja Oy Silta (jotka ovat asiallisesti samaa puljua) tulevat toimeen yhdellä miehityksellä ollen siis sama hallitus kaikissa yhtiöissä.

Näin katsottuna toimintamuodon muutokselle olisi ainakin yksi asiallinen syy joka ei asiallisesti liity mitenkään omistajan muutokseen tai mahdolliseen kilpailemiseen.

Kokonaan toinen asia on se että nyt yhtiöt ovat muotia. Tehokas laitos tai virasto ei ole muodissa.

----------


## ultrix

> Kokonaan toinen asia on se että nyt yhtiöt ovat muotia. Tehokas laitos tai virasto ei ole muodissa.


Valtionhallinnostahan muutetaan osia yhtiöiksi vain siksi, että saadaan valtionhallinnon työpaikkoja vähennettyä paperilla. Esimerkiksi Tampereen yliopiston tekniset tukipalvelut (ml. vahtimestarit, siivoojat) yhtiöitettiin vuodenvaihteessa TaY-Palvelut Oy:ksi, mikä tarkoittaa käytännössä mm. sitä, että voin poistaa yliopiston laskuista hakiessani sivaripaikkaa. Yhtiön toimiala on 100 % inhouse-palveluita, eli kyseessä on käytännössä silmänkääntötemppu valtioneuvoston tavoitteiden toteuttamiseksi teoriassa, valtionyhtiöiden työntekijöitähän ei lasketa valtionhallinnon työntekijämääriin.

----------


## kaakkuri

En usko että valtionhallinnossakaan tehdään yhtään yhtiöittämistä sen takia että "saadaan valtionhallinnon työpaikkoja vähennettyä paperilla". Tuo muutos on kuitenkin melkoisen työläs joten sitä tuskin tehdään väitteesi mukaisesti tilastojen kaunistelu mielessä.

Sitä vastoin uskon hyvinkin yhtenä motiivina olevan tarpeen ja halun siirtyä VES-perusteesta TES-perusteeseen töiden tekemisestä maksettavien korvausten, työaikojen ja loma-aikojen määrittelemisessä.

----------


## risukasa

> Sitä vastoin uskon hyvinkin yhtenä motiivina olevan tarpeen ja halun siirtyä VES-perusteesta TES-perusteeseen töiden tekemisestä maksettavien korvausten, työaikojen ja loma-aikojen määrittelemisessä.


Kuljettajat ovat jo nyt TESillä.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Kuljettajat ovat jo nyt TESillä.


Ai Tampereen yliopiston teknisissä tukipalveluissa?

----------


## kuukanko

Helsingin kaupunki alkaa taas selvittää HKL:n yhtiöittämistä. Kansliapäällikön päätös

----------


## 339-DF

Niin kauan selvitetään ja päätätetään, että luottamusmiehet tekevät sen päätöksen, jota oikeana pidetään.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Aamun lehdessä (HS 13.3.2021) on lähes sivun juttu "HKL pyritään yhtiöittämään viiteen tytäryhtiöön". Juttu löytyy (mahdollisesti maksumuurin takaa) netistäkin. Jutun mukaan Helsingin (ja naapurikunnan / -kuntien) omistukseen muodostettaisiin omaisuudenhallintayhtiö Kaupunkiraideliikenne oy (osakesarja K), jonka alaisuuteen tulisi seuraavat tytäryhtiöt: Liikennöinti oy (osakesarja C), Kunnossapito oy (osakesarja D), Metro oy (osakesarja E), RV-rata oy (osakesarjat F ja G) ja RV Kalusto ja Varikko Oy (osakesarjat A ja B).

Kyseessä on malli, jota voidaan muokata tilanteen mukaan. Emoyhtiön nimi Kaupunkiraideliikenne oy on sekin työnimi, joka voi muuttua joksikin toiseksi. Yhtiöittäminen on suunniteltu hyväksyttäväksi valtuustossa toukokuussa.

Lue lisää täältä.

----------


## MJG

> Aamun lehdessä (HS 13.3.2021) on lähes sivun juttu "HKL pyritään yhtiöittämään viiteen tytäryhtiöön". Juttu löytyy (mahdollisesti maksumuurin takaa) netistäkin. Jutun mukaan Helsingin (ja naapurikunnan / -kuntien) omistukseen muodostettaisiin omaisuudenhallintayhtiö Kaupunkiraideliikenne oy (osakesarja K), jonka alaisuuteen tulisi seuraavat tytäryhtiöt: Liikennöinti oy (osakesarja C), Kunnossapito oy (osakesarja D), Metro oy (osakesarja E), RV-rata oy (osakesarjat F ja G) ja RV Kalusto ja Varikko Oy (osakesarjat A ja B).
> 
> Kyseessä on malli, jota voidaan muokata tilanteen mukaan. Emoyhtiön nimi Kaupunkiraideliikenne oy on sekin työnimi, joka voi muuttua joksikin toiseksi. Yhtiöittäminen on suunniteltu hyväksyttäväksi valtuustossa toukokuussa.
> 
> Lue lisää täältä.


Metroille ei kyllä riitä yksi yhtiö. 100-,  200- ja 300-sarja kukin alakonserniin, jotka kukin jaetaan parittomiin ja parillisiin vaunuihin sekä ravintolavaunuja suunnittelevaan erillisyhtiöön. Jo vain saadaan hallintohimmeliin toimitusjohtajan posteja.

----------


## liikennetarkkaaja

HKL:n yhtiöittäminen on ilmeisesti etenemässä kovaa vauhtia kulisseissa, ja asiasta "poristaan" paljon, taustalla lienee monenlaisia vaikuttimia.

Löysin asiasta mielenkiintoisen blogikirjoituksen, siinä asiaa pohditaan hiukan taustoittavammin ja ainakin omat silmäni "avautuivat" asiasta:

Linkki kirjoitukseen.

Tässä vielä erillisesti url-osoite: https://puheenvuoro.uusisuomi.fi/oll...tui-ratikkaan/

----------


## j-lu

> HKL:n yhtiöittäminen on ilmeisesti etenemässä kovaa vauhtia kulisseissa, ja asiasta "poristaan" paljon, taustalla lienee monenlaisia vaikuttimia.
> 
> Löysin asiasta mielenkiintoisen blogikirjoituksen, siinä asiaa pohditaan hiukan taustoittavammin ja ainakin omat silmäni "avautuivat" asiasta:
> 
> Linkki kirjoitukseen.
> 
> Tässä vielä erillisesti url-osoite: https://puheenvuoro.uusisuomi.fi/oll...tui-ratikkaan/


Itse en ehkä lähtisi blogaamaan asiasta, jota en sitten sen blogikirjoituksen perusteella selvästikään ymmärrä, mutta kuka mitenkin.

----------


## ettäjaa

> HKL:n yhtiöittäminen tähtää tietenkin siihen, että päinvastoin kuin liikelaitosta, osakeyhtiön voi myydä pois, sopivasti osina.


Eikös siinä ole enemmänkin ideana, että omistuksen voi jakaa _kaupunkien_ välille eli esim raitiovaunukaluston omistus ei olisi samalla jakaumalla kuin esim. metrojen kunnossapito?

----------


## Salomaa

Tämän päivän Motiivi-lehdessä HKL:n pääluottamusmies Pekka Hirvonen toteaa seuraavaa: 

_Työntekijöiden mielestä HKL tulisi säilyttää ehjänä. Se takaisi parhaiten hyvän ja säännöllisen liikenteen tuottamisen ja henkilöstön työsuhteen ehtojen säilyttämisen._ 

Hän toteaa myös henkilöstön kritisoivan kiirettä, jolla yhtiöittämistä valmistellaan.

----------


## liikennetarkkaaja

Lehmuskoski vastasi Kotron ensimmäiseen blogiin, nyt Kotro iskee takaisin ja aika kovaa. Kotrolta tuntuu tulevan kuitenkin kovaa dataa ja valottaa aika hyvin HKL:n yhtiöittämisen likaista taustaa.

----------


## j-lu

> Lehmuskoski vastasi Kotron ensimmäiseen blogiin, nyt Kotro iskee takaisin ja aika kovaa. Kotrolta tuntuu tulevan kuitenkin kovaa dataa ja valottaa aika hyvin HKL:n yhtiöittämisen likaista taustaa.


Moi Kotro! En edes jaksanut lukea enää sössötyksiäsi, oli niin paljon ohi. Kova data ei merkitse mitään, jos se ei liity aiheeseen edes vähää sivusta.

HKL:n yhtiöttämisessä on lyhyesti kyse siitä, että Helsinki ei halua raideliikenteen ylikunnallistuessa kantaa yksin riskiä HKLstä ja joutua liikenteen järjestäjän, eli HSLn, ja naapurikuntien panttivangiksi. Se että HKL:n omistus saadaan jaettua Vantaan ja Espoon kanssa takaa, että a) on paremmat edellytykset rahoittaa ja suunnitella tulevia hankkeita ja b) saadaan kyläpäälliköt samaan paattiin poliittisilla hiekkalaatikoilla joukkoliikenteestä väännettäessä.

Se että asioista ei puhuta niiden oikeilla nimillä johtuu paljolti siitä, että espoolaiset olisi entistä vaikeampi saada ottamaan siivu HKL:stä. He eivät halua koskea siihen muutenkaan, koska sikäkäiseen mentaliteettiin kuuluu lokkeilu helsinkiläisten pöydässä. Vantaa toimii vastuullisemmin ja näillä näkymin on valmis omistamaan HKLää. Tietysti se, että asioista ei puhuta ihan suoraan, vaan kaarrellen, kuten esim. Lehmuskoski vastineessaan, tarkoitaa sitten paljon väärinymmärtämismahdollisuuksia keskilahjaisille ja foliohatuille salaliittoteorioiden ravinteikasta kasvualustaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> HKL:n yhtiöttämisessä on lyhyesti kyse siitä, että Helsinki ei halua raideliikenteen ylikunnallistuessa kantaa yksin riskiä HKLstä ja joutua liikenteen järjestäjän, eli HSLn, ja naapurikuntien panttivangiksi.


Avaatko tätä vähän. Nythän HKL hoitaa (Espoonkin puolelle ulottuvaa) metroa ja kohta jokeria. Millä tavoin riski on suurempi, jos Helsinki omistaa HKL:n yksin verrattuna siihen, että Espoo omistaa osan?

Sinänsä mun mielestä on loogista, että jos toimitaan vaikkapa kolmen kunnan alueella, niin kolme kuntaa omistaa jossain järkevässä suhteessa, mutta jos sopimukset on kunnossa, niin en pääse jyvälle siitä, miksi Helsinki-omisteisessa HKL:ssa olisi isompi riski. Päinvastoin, aina kun Helsinki ja Espoo yrittää väkisin tehdä jotain yhdessä, niin siitä seuraa pelkkää kränää, ja se on riski.

Espoohan ei muuten ole ainakaan tässä vaiheessa edes millään tavalla halukas osallistumaan tuohon yhtiöryppääseen, ja espoolaisesta näkökulmasta en oikein ymmärrä, miksi olisivatkaan.

----------


## liikennetarkkaaja

> Moi Kotro! En edes jaksanut lukea enää sössötyksiäsi, oli niin paljon ohi. Kova data ei merkitse mitään, jos se ei liity aiheeseen edes vähää sivusta.
> 
> HKL:n yhtiöttämisessä on lyhyesti kyse siitä, että Helsinki ei halua raideliikenteen ylikunnallistuessa kantaa yksin riskiä HKLstä ja joutua liikenteen järjestäjän, eli HSLn, ja naapurikuntien panttivangiksi. Se että HKL:n omistus saadaan jaettua Vantaan ja Espoon kanssa takaa, että a) on paremmat edellytykset rahoittaa ja suunnitella tulevia hankkeita ja b) saadaan kyläpäälliköt samaan paattiin poliittisilla hiekkalaatikoilla joukkoliikenteestä väännettäessä.
> 
> Se että asioista ei puhuta niiden oikeilla nimillä johtuu paljolti siitä, että espoolaiset olisi entistä vaikeampi saada ottamaan siivu HKL:stä. He eivät halua koskea siihen muutenkaan, koska sikäkäiseen mentaliteettiin kuuluu lokkeilu helsinkiläisten pöydässä. Vantaa toimii vastuullisemmin ja näillä näkymin on valmis omistamaan HKLää. Tietysti se, että asioista ei puhuta ihan suoraan, vaan kaarrellen, kuten esim. Lehmuskoski vastineessaan, tarkoitaa sitten paljon väärinymmärtämismahdollisuuksia keskilahjaisille ja foliohatuille salaliittoteorioiden ravinteikasta kasvualustaa.


Täytyy sanoa, että aavistuksen hämmennyin viestistäsi, sillä sitä ei ehkä ole osoitettu oikealle taholle, eli Kotrolle itselleen. Ehkä kannattaisi purkautua hänelle?
Minä en häntä tunne tai ole koskaan tavannut, mutta kiinnitin huomiota hänen teksteihinsä, sillä HKL:n yhtiöittäminen on mielestäni monella tapaa outo prosessi, jossa tunnutaan lähtevän siitä, että lopputulos tiedetään, syyt vaihtuvat aina tilanteen mukaan. Erityisesti Kotron viimeisimmässä kirjoituksessa oli merkille pantavaa, että HKL:n pilkkominen tai siihen pyrkiminen on ollut pitkäaikainen prosessi. Hän viittaa HKL-Bussiliikenteen tapahtumiin ja *jo* 2010 puheissa olleeseen (YLE 4.5.2010) HKL:n yhtiöittämiseen. 

Edelleenkään ei mielestäni ole esitetty mitään vedenpitäviä perusteluja yhtiöittämiselle ja Raide-Jokerin liikennöinnin ulkoistamiselle /kilpailuttamiselle.
Länsimetro on elävä esimerkki siitä, miten HKL:n kalusto voi operoida täysin ongelmitta Espoon puolelle eikä Espoon tarvitse omistaa yhtään osaketta tai omata mitään määräysvaltaa HKL:stä.

HSL:n esityslistateksti asiasta oli todellakin erikoinen, sillä siinä ei ollut yhtään perustetta Raide-Jokerin liikennöinnin kilpailuttamiselle, *eikä* siinä kerrottu, mitä pahaa tai kauheaa tapahtuisi, jos olemassa oleva perinteikäs ja pitkän historian omaava organisaatio eli HKL hoitaisi asian samalla tavalla kuin muunkin raitioliikenteen. Kuka oikein hyötyy siitä, että liikennöinnin hoitaa vaikkapa ranskalainen tai saksalainen yritys? On nimenomaan pyörän keksimistä uudelleen, että näinkin Euroopan ja maailman mittakaavassa pienellä kaupunkiseudulle yritetään väkinäisesti ja ilmeisen ideologisista syistä pilkkoa liikennöintiä, operointia ja kalustonkin omistusta eri paloihin. Miksei sitten voisi olla HSL-liikelaitos, joka suunnittelisi, omistaisi kaluston ja operoisi? Tämä malli olisi kaikkein selkein ja yksinkertaisin.

Kun katsotaan Espoota ja Vantaata, voi niitä, anteeksi vaan, luonnehtia epäkaupungeiksi. Ne ovat Helsingin satelliitteja, joilla ei ole mitään raideliikenteen osaamista tai perinnettä. Ei niiden omistus ole olennaista tässä, vaan se, että ne omilla varoillaan rahoittavat omilla alueillaan (ja ylikunnallisestikin) liikennöiviä busseja, ratikoita yms. Eli miksi siis pyörä täytyy keksiä uudelleen, kun meillä on HSL, HKL ja kunnat. HSL suunnittelee ja tilaa ja erillisen, reilun ja läpinäkyvän tasapuolisen matemaattisen mallin mukaan HKL saa tästä korvauksen. Mikä tässä on niin huonoa? Olisi myös kiva tosiaan kuulla, mitä Wienin tai Münchenin kaupunki on tehnyt väärin tai miksi RATP-malli ei käy? Kaupunkiseuduillahan voi olla olla "Tariffverband", kun mennään yli kunnan rajojen.

Mitä keskilahjaisuuteen ja foliohattuihin tulee, ei kannata alentua heidän tasolleen ja ryhtyä ampumaan kaikkea, mikä liikkuu, se olisi ystävällinen pyyntöni. Olisi myös uskottavampaa, jos Kotron selkeät asiavirheet tulisivat osoitetuksi, minä kyllä olen valmis muuttamaan mieltäni, kunhan faktaa tulee.

----------


## tkp

> Avaatko tätä vähän. Nythän HKL hoitaa (Espoonkin puolelle ulottuvaa) metroa ja kohta jokeria. Millä tavoin riski on suurempi, jos Helsinki omistaa HKL:n yksin verrattuna siihen, että Espoo omistaa osan?
> 
> Sinänsä mun mielestä on loogista, että jos toimitaan vaikkapa kolmen kunnan alueella, niin kolme kuntaa omistaa jossain järkevässä suhteessa, mutta jos sopimukset on kunnossa, niin en pääse jyvälle siitä, miksi Helsinki-omisteisessa HKL:ssa olisi isompi riski. Päinvastoin, aina kun Helsinki ja Espoo yrittää väkisin tehdä jotain yhdessä, niin siitä seuraa pelkkää kränää, ja se on riski.
> 
> Espoohan ei muuten ole ainakaan tässä vaiheessa edes millään tavalla halukas osallistumaan tuohon yhtiöryppääseen, ja espoolaisesta näkökulmasta en oikein ymmärrä, miksi olisivatkaan.


En minäkään ymmärtänyt että miten HKL voi jäädä jonkun panttivangiksi sillä että se on Helsingin kaupungin omistama. HSL tilaa siltä liikenteen ja se taas veloittaa kuntia liikenteestä. Eikai HKL:n omistuspohja asiaan vaikuta.

----------


## j-lu

> Avaatko tätä vähän. Nythän HKL hoitaa (Espoonkin puolelle ulottuvaa) metroa ja kohta jokeria. Millä tavoin riski on suurempi, jos Helsinki omistaa HKL:n yksin verrattuna siihen, että Espoo omistaa osan?


No millä tavoin mun riski pienenisi siitä, että tulisit osakkaaksi yritykseeni? Ja oltaisiinko me sen jälkeen enemmän samaa mieltä yritystä koskevista asioista kuin että jos et olisi omistaja?

HKL:n toiminnassa on merkittävin riski on poliittinen: HSL vastaa liikenteen järjestämisestä ja miten mikäkin liikenne ja kunnossapito järjestetään, riippuu paljon Espoon ja Vantaan tahtotilasta. Jos nämä omistavat HKL:ä Helsingin ohella, aika epätodennäköisesti sieltä suunnalta tuulee mitään HKL:n toiminnan kannalta epäedullista. HKL:n nykyinen asema ja omistusjakauma tekevät siitä pelinappulan seudullisella shakkilaudalla ja Helsigillä ainoana omistajana on pelissä ainoastaan hävittävää. Nähdäkseni siksi se haluaa vimmaisesti jakaa omistajuuden.

Ja kuten totesitkin, Espoo yrittää tietenkin pysyä seipään mitan päässä HKL:n omistamisesta. Siellä kun on ihan sama kuka mitäkin raidekulkuneuvoa liikennöi, kunhan se tapahtuu halvalla. Itse olen sen periaatteessa samaa mieltä, mutta helsinkiläisenä veronmaksajana toisaalta myös tuntuu järjettömältä, että HKL:n toiminnassa on alas ajamisen riski, se olisi silkkaa hyvinvointitappiota.

----------


## kuukanko

Koko keskustelu menee sivuraiteelle, kun puhutaan vain operoinnista, joka on liikevaihdoltaan vain murto-osa HKL:n toiminnasta. Sen järjestämiseen ei edes vaikuta, onko HKL yhtiö vai ei ja kuka sen omistaa, koska joka tapauksessa HSL voi päättää asiasta kumpaan suuntaan vain.

HKL:n isoja toimintoja ovat uuden infran rakennuttaminen, olemassaolevan infran ylläpito ja kehittäminen sekä kalustohankinnat. Niissä on nähty erilaisia ratkaisuja: esim. osan metrosta on rakennuttanut Länsimetro Oy ja nykyisen metroinfran omistus jakautuu HKL:n ja Länsimetro Oy:n välillä. Raide-Jokerin taas rakennuttaa kokonaan HKL, mutta Espoon alueella se jää Espoon kaupungin omistukseen. Jos tehtävää ei hoida yksi seudullinen toimija, näyttäisi siltä että jokaisessa hankkeessa tehdään vähän erilaisia ratkaisuja, ja osaa varten perustetaan uusia organisaatioita, joilla ei ole kokemusta vastaavista hankkeista. Kuntarajat ylittävillä yhteyksillä voi käydä kuten metrossa, että samaa ratayhteyttä hoidetaan eri osuuksilla eri organisaatioissa, mikä yleensä ei ole niin tehokasta kuin yhdessä organisaatiossa hoitaminen.

Operointi sinänsä sopii hyvin osaksi samaa organisaatiota kuin infran ja kaluston omistus, koska niiden sijaitessa samassa organisaatiossa kokonaisuutta voidaan optimoida paremmin.

----------


## 339-DF

> No millä tavoin mun riski pienenisi siitä, että tulisit osakkaaksi yritykseeni? Ja oltaisiinko me sen jälkeen enemmän samaa mieltä yritystä koskevista asioista kuin että jos et olisi omistaja?


Noh, mun mielestä homma menisi siitä mahdollisesti vain entistä enemmän solmuun. Teoriassa kai taloudelliset riskit jaettais ja sitä rataa, mutta käytännössä voisi vallan hyvin käydä niin, että me ei päästäisi oikein mistään yhteisymmärrykseen ja vähemmistöosakkaana onnistuisin pahimmassa tapauksessa pistämään koko firman hyrskynmyrskyn, kun päätöksenteosta ei tahtoisi tulla enää mitään mun sooloiluitteni takia. Oltaisiin eri mieltä kaikesta mahdollisesta, eikä niin pientä asiaa löytyisikään, ettemme voisi siitä kinata. Jos ei muuten, niin ihan vaan periaatteesta. Ja jos sitten enemmistöosakkaana jyräisit kaiken läpi oman tahtosi mukaan, niin mitäs hyötyä siitä mun vähemmistöosuudestani sitten olisi enää meille kummallekaan?

Tietysti pyrkimys olisi varmasti toisenlainen, ainakin teoriassa ja juhlapuheissa, mutta kun tietää esimerkiksi metron ja jokerin suunnitteluhistoriaa ja sitä kamalaa kissanhännänvetoa, niin se on ihme, että kissa on ylipäätään hengissä enää.

Kuukanko nosti hyvin esiin sen, miten jokainen erillishanke on johtanut omaan hallintomalliinsa. Länsimetro Oy:sta nyt ainakin opittiin se, että se ei ole toimiva malli.

Meillä lähtöasetelma, HKL ja YTV, on ollut vähän erilainen kuin Länsi-Euroopan kaupunkiseuduilla, ja kun HKL+YTV muodostivat HKL+HSL:n, niin tuossa kohtaa olisi kai pitänyt tehdä vain pelkkä HSL, joka eurooppalaisen mallin mukaan hoitaisi sitten kaiken (paitsi ehkä sen operoinnin).

Pakko kuitenkin vielä lisätä, että vaikka pelkkä HSL olisi mallina selkeä ja "oikea", niin tietäen millaiset painopistealueet sitä lafkaa kiinnostavat on kyllä onni, että niin ei käynyt.

----------


## Salomaa

Linkin uutisessa kerrotaan että työntekijät ovat huolissaan työehtojen heikkenemisestä. Toisaalta tämän foorumin  pohdintaa sopii luontevasti myös, millä tavalla mahdolliset yhtiöittämistoimenpiteet vaikuttavat liikenteen suunnitteluun. 

Foorumilla on ammattikuljettajia, joten on mielenkiintoista kuulla, onko kuljettajien huoli aiheellinen. En itse ole niin tarkkaan perehtynyt tämän aiheen uutisointiin, että osaisin muodostaa oman näkemyksen.

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12095340

----------


## Rekkakuski

Kuljettajien huoli on turha.
Syystä että työolot on jo niin huonot ettei niitä huonommiksi voi enää saada.
Jokainen voi googlettaa mitä on nykypäivänä metronkuljettajan duuni.

----------


## aki

Helsingin kaupunginvaltuusto päätti keskiviikkona kokouksessaan yhtiöittää HKL:n toiminnan.
Päätös syntyi äänin 64-21. Yhtiöittämistä vastustivat vasemmistoliitto, perussuomalaiset ja kristillisdemokraatit.
https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000008283166.html

----------


## Salomaa

Valtuusto päätti kokouksen äsken ja toimenpiteet yhtiöittämisen jatkamiseksi hyväksyttiin. Yhtiöittämistä vastusti Vasemmistoliitto ja Perussuomalaiset. 

Sinnemäen suurin peruste näytti olevankin Vantaan raitiovaunuhankkeen edistäminen, oikeastaan suoranainen painostaminen. Mielestäni marssijärjestyksen pitäisi olla se että Vantaa ensin itse selvittää ensin tarvitsevatko he raitiolinjoja vai ei. Jostain kertoo kun osa valtuutetuista kertoo että Vantaan raitiovaunuhanke on jo päätetty ja siihen tarvitaan osakeyhtiö.

Näin siis härskisti Helsingin valtuusto haluaa päättää Vantaan raitiovaunusta.

----------


## j-lu

Helsingissä tietysti on itäisten lähiöiden ja niiden kehittämisen myötä vahva intressi Vantaan ratikkaan. Paitsi että Mellunmäen ja Jakomäen saavutettavuus ja kiinnostavuus kohenisivat Vantaan ratikasta, se avaisi uusia mahdollisuuksia myös Malmin raitiotielle. Sen puolesta ihan luonnollista, että Helsingissä ollaan valmiita tulemaan Vantaata vastaan HKL:n yhtiöittämisen verran.

----------


## hylje

> Näin siis härskisti Helsingin valtuusto haluaa päättää Vantaan raitiovaunusta.


Se, että Helsinki kerrankin ei ole poikkiteloin estämässä ja hidastamassa yhteistyön syntymistä kaikin keinoin ei ole Vantaan puolesta minkään asian päättämistä. 

Vaikka yhtiöittäminen on ilman muuta ensiaskel sitä kohti että Vantaa (ja Espoo, ym. kunnat) voivat ylipäätään ryhtyä HKL:n osakaskunniksi, tälläistä sitoutumista tai riippuvuussuhdetta ei tiettävästi ole. Eikä sellaista tarvitse syntyä. Mutta jos kuitenkin naapurikunnat päättävät haluavansa HKL:n osakkaiksi myöhemmin, sen ei tarvitse olla ehdollinen yhtiöittämisprosessille ja siihen liittyvään poliittiseen kädenvääntöön epävarmuustekijöineen täydessä laajuudessaan, koska se on jo käyty läpi.

----------


## Salomaa

Seurasin tuon valtuuston kokouksen kokanaisuudessaan verkosta. Anni Sinnemäki puheenvuorossaan selvästi lähtee siitä että raitiovaunu Vantaalle tulee. En yleensä Perussuomalaisia ihaile, mutta eilisessä kokouksessa he ihan oikeutetusti toivat esille, että Vantaan raitiovaunusta ei ole vielä päätetty.

Kaiken objektiivisuuden ja demokratian nimissä täytyy keskustelussa tässä vaiheessa myös pitää mukana se vaihtoehto että Vantaa tulee siihen päätökseen, että raitovaunua ei tällä hetkellä tarvita.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:58 ----------

Vantaan ratikasta näkyy olevan oma viestiketju, jossa onkin ihan mielenkiintoista luettavaa.

Vantaan ratikka

----------


## kivisuo

Plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose. 

Eli tässä tavallaan palataan 31.12.1944 tilanteeseen, kun HKL viimeksi oli kaupungin osakeyhtiö. Tietenkään ei voida ottaa uudelleen käyttöön entistä nimeä Helsingin Raitiotie ja Omnibus Oy.

----------


## samulih

Onko missään hyvää kuvausta keskitien kulkijan tekemänä mitä yhtiöttäminen tulee aiheuttamaan veronmaksajalle, työntekijälle jne. Itse haluaisin aina olla rationaalinen, usein kuitenkin tietää että ei tästä seuraa mitään hyvää taaskaan..... kiitos jo etukäteen.

----------


## laurira

> Onko missään hyvää kuvausta keskitien kulkijan tekemänä mitä yhtiöttäminen tulee aiheuttamaan veronmaksajalle, työntekijälle jne. Itse haluaisin aina olla rationaalinen, usein kuitenkin tietää että ei tästä seuraa mitään hyvää taaskaan..... kiitos jo etukäteen.


Tampereella raitio yhtiö on ollut 4 vuotta kaupungin (jatkossa myös ympäristökuntien) oy, eikä mitään seurauksia ole veronmaksajille seurannut, joten pelko pois.

----------


## Jussi

> Tampereella raitio yhtiö on ollut 4 vuotta kaupungin (jatkossa myös ympäristökuntien) oy, eikä mitään seurauksia ole veronmaksajille seurannut, joten pelko pois.


Tampereellahan liikennöinti on valtion omistaman osakeyhtiön (VR) hoitamaa, joten siinä suhteessa tilanne on eri kuin Helsingissä. 

Mutta itseänikin kyllä kiinnostaisi ne uhkakuvat joihin yhtiöittämisen vastustaminen perustuu. Huolen ymmärtäisi paremmin jos yhtiö myytäisiin yksityisille sijoittajille, mutta nythän omistaja on pysymässä ihan samana enkä ole mistään suunnitelmistakaan nähnyt aikeita ottaa osakkaiksi muita kuin HSL-kuntia.

----------


## Minä vain

> Onko missään hyvää kuvausta keskitien kulkijan tekemänä mitä yhtiöttäminen tulee aiheuttamaan veronmaksajalle, työntekijälle jne. Itse haluaisin aina olla rationaalinen, usein kuitenkin tietää että ei tästä seuraa mitään hyvää taaskaan..... kiitos jo etukäteen.


Suurimmat erot on se, että yhtiön toiminta on salaista, sen ei tarvitse noudattaa hyvän hallinnon periaatteita eikä sen tekemistä päätöksistä voi valittaa. Jos ajattelee vaikka VR:ää, eihän missään ole saatavana mitään VR:n kokousten pöytäkirjoja tai listoja VR:n pomojen tekemistä päätöksistä eikä VR:n tarvitse kuulla ketään ennen päätöksentekoa. Riittää, että muutokset ilmoitetaan pari viikkoa ennen. 

Yhtiöittäminen on siksi tarkoituksenmukaista vain, jos se kilpailee oikeiden yksityisten yhtiöiden kanssa. HKL:n tyyppisessä tapauksessa voidaan muodostaa kuntayhtymä, jota koskee pääasiassa sama lainsäädäntö kuin yksittäistä kuntaa.

----------


## EVhki

HKL:n Facebook-sivun nimi on vaihtunut Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:ksi. Vähän jännä, kun yhtiön nimeksi kai kuitenkin tulee Pääkaupunkiseudun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy ja vissiin on olemassa ainakin Turun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy ja kenties muitakin, joihin joku voisi tuon sekoittaa. Onko muuten tiedossa, säilyykö vanha logokuvio?

----------


## pehkonen

> HKL:n Facebook-sivun nimi on vaihtunut Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:ksi. Vähän jännä, kun yhtiön nimeksi kai kuitenkin tulee Pääkaupunkiseudun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy ja vissiin on olemassa ainakin Turun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy ja kenties muitakin, joihin joku voisi tuon sekoittaa. Onko muuten tiedossa, säilyykö vanha logokuvio?


Niin tuohan se yritys on. 

Pääkaupunkiseudun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy, 

Y-tunnus: 3251002-1 annettu 26.11.2021

Toiminimi:	Pääkaupunkiseudun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy, Alkupvm 17.12.2021

Rinnakkaistoiminimi:	Huvudstadsregionens Stadstrafik Ab, Metropolitan Area Transport Ltd

https://tietopalvelu.ytj.fi/yritysti...04440C3AFAEB8B

----------


## Makke93

> HKL:n Facebook-sivun nimi on vaihtunut Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:ksi. Vähän jännä, kun yhtiön nimeksi kai kuitenkin tulee Pääkaupunkiseudun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy ja vissiin on olemassa ainakin Turun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy ja kenties muitakin, joihin joku voisi tuon sekoittaa. Onko muuten tiedossa, säilyykö vanha logokuvio?


HKL:hän ei siis vielä lakkaa olemasta, vaan metrolafka pysyy liikennelaitoksessa kunnes automaattisopat on taputeltu. Vanhan logon käyttäminen kai tarkoittaisi, että kumallakin olisi sama logo. Ei kai mahdotonta sekään, mutta lisää painetta vaihtaa.

Mikäs muuten tulee Pääkaupinkiseudun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:n lyhenteeksi? PKL:stä tulee joukkoliikenneharrastajalla mieleen Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikennne, mutta ei kai se haittaa kunhan ei mene suuremmalla yleisöllä sekaisin. Toisena on sitten Junakalusto Oy:n JKOY:n tapaan PKOY.

----------


## EVhki

Uusi logo löytyy nyt Facebookista. Vähän outo omaan makuun ja siinäkin tuota pääkaupunkiseutua häivytetty. Oliko yhtiön tarkoituskin brändäytyä näin?

Ja tarkemmin asiaa kommentoimatta tuosta logosta saattaa myös muodostua erinäisiä humoristisia mielleyhtymiä joillekin ihmisille.

----------


## 339-DF

> Uusi logo löytyy nyt Facebookista. Vähän outo omaan makuun ja siinäkin tuota pääkaupunkiseutua häivytetty. Oliko yhtiön tarkoituskin brändäytyä näin?
> 
> Ja tarkemmin asiaa kommentoimatta tuosta logosta saattaa myös muodostua erinäisiä humoristisia mielleyhtymiä joillekin ihmisille.


Siinä on rahat loppuneet kesken, kun K-kirjaimen vasen puolisko on jäänyt puuttumaan.

Palmia perustettiin 2015 ja myydään 2022. Mitä veikkaatte, milloin PKL myydään?

----------


## Melamies

> Siinä on rahat loppuneet kesken, kun K-kirjaimen vasen puolisko on jäänyt puuttumaan.
> 
> Palmia perustettiin 2015 ja myydään 2022. Mitä veikkaatte, milloin PKL myydään?


Ei siis tarvitse edes veikata myydäänkö vai ei, vaan koska myydään? No tästä olen samaa mieltä.

----------


## Makke93

> Siinä on rahat loppuneet kesken, kun K-kirjaimen vasen puolisko on jäänyt puuttumaan.


Tulee logosta mieleen pikemminkin kirjakauppa kuin liikenneyhtiö.

----------


## Compact

> Mikäs muuten tulee Pääkaupunkiseudun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:n lyhenteeksi? PKL:stä tulee joukkoliikenneharrastajalla mieleen Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikennne, mutta ei kai se haittaa kunhan ei mene suuremmalla yleisöllä sekaisin. Toisena on sitten Junakalusto Oy:n JKOY:n tapaan PKOY.


JKOY:n tyylisesti lyhennettynä se olisi kylläkin näin: KLOY.

----------


## moxu

> Palmia perustettiin 2015 ja myydään 2022. Mitä veikkaatte, milloin PKL myydään?


Mites kauan sen Helsingin Bussiliikenteen yhtiöittämisen ja myynnin kanssa meni? Voisi ehkä olla niin, että PKL kaupataan nopeammassakin tahdissa, jos ostaja löytyy ja hinnoista päästään sopuun.

----------


## EVhki

> JKOY:n tyylisesti lyhennettynä se olisi kylläkin näin: KLOY.


Riippuu vähän siitä, pitävätkö pääkaupunkiseudun mukana nimessään missään yhteydessä, muuten kuin yhtiön virallisena nimenä. Sehän on kuitenkin Pääkaupunkiseudun kaupunkiliikenne Oy. Näyttävät vain välttelevän tuota nimen ensimmäistä osaa. Toki sama juttu JKOY:n lyhenteen kanssa.

Näkisin kuitenkin, että PKL olisi lyhenteenä luontevampi. Kuulostaa myös samanhenkiseltä kuin HKL. Tiedä sitten onko se hyvä vai huono juttu.

Mahtavatko kuitenkaan alkaa käyttää itse mitään lyhennettä, kun logoonkin on pitänyt tunkea sanoja lyhenteiden sijaan?

----------


## Melamies

> Mites kauan sen Helsingin Bussiliikenteen yhtiöittämisen ja myynnin kanssa meni?


Ainakin niin kauan, että EU:n kieltämää tukea ehdittiin maksaa pitkään ja hartaasti.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Uusi logo löytyy nyt Facebookista.


Saisko sen tännekin näkyville jotta myös ne jotka sitä mokomaa turhaketta eivät käytä näkisivät sen?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Saisko sen tännekin näkyville jotta myös ne jotka sitä mokomaa turhaketta eivät käytä näkisivät sen?


Pitäisi näkyä mm. STT-infossa ilman kirjautumista mihinkään palveluun.

----------


## Bussimies

> Ei siis tarvitse edes veikata myydäänkö vai ei, vaan koska myydään? No tästä olen samaa mieltä.


Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:n sivuilta: 

"Yhtiötä ei tulla myymään, eikä yhtiöittäminen tarkoita yksityistämistä. Yhtiö on 100-prosenttisesti kaupunkien omistama. -- Helsingin omistajastrategian mukaisesti Kaupunkiliikenne Oy on Helsingille strateginen omistus. Yhtiön menestys on koko Helsingin ja koko pääkaupunkiseudun kehityksen kannalta olennaista."

No, kaikkihan on elämässä aina toistaiseksi. Kysyisin kuitenkin myyntiä povaavilta, millä perusteilla näette, että yhtiö tultaisiin joko pian tai ylipäätään myymään?

Onko meillä Suomessa esimerkkejä siitä, että erittäin pääomaintensiivisiä, raideliikennekaluston omistukseen liittyviä yhtiöitä (VR, JKOY, HKL, TRO) on myyty julkisen omistuksen ulkopuolelle? Miten todennäköisenä näette tällaisen skenaarion? Mitä motiiveja tällaiseen myyntiin näette? 

Minusta Helbin bussiliikennetoiminnan ja siihen liittyvän kaluston myyminen julkisen vallan ulkopuolelle ei vertaudu merkittävyydeltään raideliikenneyhtiön (ja etenkään sen kaluston) myymiseen. Raideliikennekalusto sitoo niin paljon pääomaa, ettei ilman valmista (yhteiskunnan hankkimaa) kalustoa synny samalla tavalla kilpailua kuin bussiliikenteessä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kysyisin kuitenkin myyntiä povaavilta, millä perusteilla näette, että yhtiö tultaisiin joko pian tai ylipäätään myymään?


Tuo oli ihan puhtaasti ns. yleiseen elämänkokemukseen perustuva heitto, mitään varsinaisia huhuja tai vastaavia en ole tiedossani. Mutta tuskinpa Palmiaakaan perustettaessa sanottiin, että seitsemän vuoden päästä myydään pois. 

Itse pidän melko todennäköisenä, että nykyisellä omistuspohjalla jatketaan nykyisten HSL-sopimuskausien loppuun. Mitenkäs pitkään ne nyt ovatkaan voimassa kantakaupungin ja jokerin osalta?

Ja ostajahan voi sitten aikanaan olla myös "julkinen", vaikkapa VR.

----------


## j-lu

Palmia toimii hyvin kilpailluilla markkinoilla, eikä kaupungille ole niin väliksi kuka sen omistaa, ei siis strategista merkitystä. HKL tai Helen eivät sen puoleen ole vertailukelpoisia.

----------


## Melamies

> Palmia toimii hyvin kilpailluilla markkinoilla, eikä kaupungille ole niin väliksi kuka sen omistaa, ei siis strategista merkitystä. HKL tai Helen eivät sen puoleen ole vertailukelpoisia.


Espoo myi osake-enemmistönsä Espoon Sähköstä Fortumille, joka haali sen jälkeen loputkin osakkeet itselleen.

Vantaa myi Vantaan Energiasta 40% Helsingin kaupungille.

Pääkaupunkiseudun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:n osakkeet omistavat ainakin aluksi Helsingin ja Vantaan kaupungit, mutta miten osakkeiden määrä jakautuu?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:43 ----------




> Tuo oli ihan puhtaasti ns. yleiseen elämänkokemukseen perustuva heitto, mitään varsinaisia huhuja tai vastaavia en ole tiedossani. Mutta tuskinpa Palmiaakaan perustettaessa sanottiin, että seitsemän vuoden päästä myydään pois.


Tähän ei voi lisätä muuta kuin politiikkojen puheiden luottettavuusasteen, mutta sehän kuuluu tuohon yleiseen elämänkokemukseen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:50 ----------




> Ja ostajahan voi sitten aikanaan olla myös "julkinen", vaikkapa VR.


Ja sitten ennen voidaan kilpailuttaa ratikoiden ja metrojen kuljettajien työpanos (kuten HSL-alueen lähijunaliikenteessä ja Tampereen ratikoissa)  ja VR voi voittaa myös sen.

----------


## EVhki

> Saisko sen tännekin näkyville jotta myös ne jotka sitä mokomaa turhaketta eivät käytä näkisivät sen?


Kyllä se linkki testatessani toimi kirjautumatta, kun kokeilin myös incognito-ikkunassa. Toki mobiilissa pyytää ensin koko ruudun kokoisena evästelupia, mutta kirjautumista ei sielläkään vaadi. Ja toki aiemmin jaettiin jo toinenkin paikka, josta sen löytää.

----------


## 8.6

Eikös HKL Metroliikenne ole olemassa niin kauan, kunnes automatisointiriita on saatu käsiteltyä? Henkilöstö siirtyi uuteen yhtiöön, mutta ainakin aiemmin uutisoitiin, että liikennöintisopimukset ja kalusto jäisivät HKL:ään, mikä on mm. joukkoliikenneharrastajille olennaisempaa. Tätä ei tuoda esiin ainakaan yhtiön Facebook-sivuilla.

----------


## pehkonen

Onko nyt jo päätetty tuleeko yhtiöstä In-house-yhtiö?

----------


## EVhki

Viime aikoina yleistyneet perutut vuorot liittyvät Hesarin mukaan yhtiön huomattavasti pienentyneisiin ylityökorvauksiin henkilöstövajeen ohella.




> Kun HKL:n aikaan kuljettaja sai ensimmäisistä kahdesta ylityötunnista 50 prosentin ylityökorotuksen, nyt kuljettajien oletetaan tekevän 12 ensimmäistä tuntia ylitöitä 50 prosentin korotuksella jokaisella kolmen viikon jaksolla, jonka jälkeen ylityökorvaus nousee 100 prosenttiin.
> 
> Seuraavalla kolmen viikon jaksolla ylityökorvaus on taas 12 ensimmäistä tuntia 50-prosenttista.





> Kaupunkiliikenneyhtiön va. toimitusjohtaja Petri Lumijärvi sanoo kuulleensa ylityökorvausasiasta vasta tiistaina aamulla johtoryhmän kokouksessa.
> 
> Asia on uusi, ja siitä täytyy ottaa selvää, Lumijärvi lupaa.
> 
> HÄN muistuttaa, että henkilöstön työehtosopimuksia ja palkanmaksun määritystä on tutkittu yhteensä 2,5 vuotta, koska sopimusteksti yhtiössä on rakenteeltaan erilainen kuin HKL:ssa. Tämä tarkoittaa, että lupaus palkkaetujen säilymisestä ennallaan on räätälöitävä kokonaisuuteen kohta kohdalta.

----------


## 339-DF

Yllättävän kauan yhtiö on ollut ilman toimitusjohtajaa. Mistähän mahtaa johtua?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Pääkaupunkiseudun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:n (ent. HKL) hallitus on  nimittänyt uudeksi toimitusjohtajaksi KTM, MBA Juha Hakavuoren.  Hakavuori siirtyy Kaupunkiliikenteen palvelukseen Fenniarailin  toimitusjohtajan tehtävästä. Aiemmin hän on toiminut Helsingin  Bussiliikenteen toimitusjohtajana ja arvokuljetusalalla.

Yhtiön oma uutinen.

----------

